# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Pamuk''un Sırtından Kaç

## iputisamo

Pamuk''un Sırtından Kaç Post?.......................Sadi Somuncuoğlu

ülkenin dertleri dağ gibi ama belli ki bu haftayı da "iftiracı beyzademiz" Pamuk tartışmalarıyla geçireceğiz. AB ve ABD "sanık sandalyesine" bile oturtulmasına razı değil. Gelişmeler Cuma''ya kadar bir formül bulunup, bu tehlikenin(!) atlatılacağını gösteriyor. Sonrası kolay, çünkü iktidar nasılsa TCK-301''i değiştirecek. AB, ABD buyurur da, gereği yapılmaz mı?

Ama sanki bu tencerede başka şeyler de kaynatılacak. "Pamuk''u kurtarıyoruz" derken, soykırım iftiralarını tanımanın önünün açılması gibi!..

Gündem yoğunluğundan, İstanbul Bağımsız Milletvekili Zülfü Livaneli''nin TCK-301''in değiştirilmesine dair teklifi pek dikkat çekmedi. Livaneli, maddedeki "Türklük" sözcüğünün "Türk Ulusu" yapılması formülünü bulmuş. Böylece, Pamuk başta, ömürleri "Türklüğe küfretmekle" geçenler mahkum olmayacakmış.

Tek kelimelik değişikliğin ne önemi var derseniz; Türklük dünyadaki bütün Türkleri ve tüm tarihimizi kapsıyor. "Türk Ulusu" ise sadece Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşları, dolayısıyla da "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti" anlamına geliyormuş. Bunun için "iftira ve hakaret" bugünümüze değil, geçmişe ait olacak böylece, "Ermenileri, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti değil, Osmanlı kestiği" için kurtulacaklarmış. 

ERMENİ, SüRYANİ-KELDANİ, PONTUS SOYKIRIMLARI

Livaneli, Adalet Bakanı üiçek''le de görüşmüş. Onlar da bir hazırlık yapıyormuş ve Yargıtay''la istişareden sonra değişiklik teklifi Bakanlar Kurulu''na sunulacakmış. 

Bunlar doğruysa, Pamuk ve şürekasını kurtarıyoruz derken, soykırım iftiralarını kabulün de önü açılacak demektir. üstelik sadece Ermeni soykırım iftirası değil, sessiz sedasız hazırlıkları yapılan Süryani-Keldani ile Pontus soykırım iftiraları da. Geriye yine Pamuk''un ağzından icat edilen "Kürt soykırımı" iftirası kalır ki, ileride nasıl olsa ona da bir formül bulurlar. 

Bu arada, yıllar önce PKK''nın yan kuruluşu İHD, ardından AB''den gelen "Anayasa ve kanunlardan Türk ve Türklük ifadelerini çıkarın" talebinin karşılanması için de ilk adımı atılmış olur. Başbakan Erdoğan''ın durup dururken, "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşlığı, Türkiyelilik, Türk de bir etnik grup" kavramlarını icat etmesinin sebebi acaba bu mu?Yoksa bu kadar meselemiz çözüm beklerken kafayı, egemenliğini 5 bin yıldır dost-düşman herkese kabul ettirmiş olan Türk Milleti''ne niye taksınlar?

BUNLAR TESADüF Mü?

Hele şu gelişmeleri hatırlayınca, endişelenmemek mümkün değil. 

Erdoğan, uyduruk müzakere tarihinin belirleneceği 17 Aralık zirvesinden önce, "Tarih alalım, her şeyi konuşuruz" açık çekini vermişti. Bununla kalmamış, yıllardır başta devlet erkanı, hepimizin itina gösterdiğimiz "sözde soykırım" ifadesi için, "Ben sözde kelimesini kullanmıyorum" diyebilmişti. 

AB ve ABD, "Menfaat karşılığı temel milli yararlara hakareti" düzenleyen TCK-305''in gerekçesine de tepki göstermişti. Gerekçede madde, "Ermeni soykırımı yapıldı, Türk askeri Kıbrıs''ta işgalci" gibi örnekleriyle açıklanıyordu. Tepkileri gidermek için, Adalet Bakanlığı yeni TCK kitabı basılırken, kanun maddesinin bu gerekçesini yer vermeyerek, gizlemişti. 

Son bir husus; AB ve ABD''nin Pamuk''la ilgili ikazları üzerine, Erdoğan üstü kapalı, Gül ise açıktan yargı bağımsızlığını çiğneyerek, "mahkum edilmeyeceği garantisi" verdi. Gül, "Pamuk''un hapse girmeyeceğinden eminim. Bence davaya bakacak mahkeme doğru kararı verecektir. Benzer davalar daha önce düştü" dedi. Madem yargının kararı belli, öyleyse kanun niçin değiştirilecek? 

TüRKİYE üADIR DEVLETİYMİş 

Adalet Bakanı üiçek, AB''nin İlerleme Raporu ve Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi''nde TCK''nın 301''inci maddesinin değiştirilmesi talebinde bulunulduğunun hatırlatılması üzerine, daha geçen ay söylediklerini unuttu mu acaba; şimdi onlar ''açacaksınız, yapacaksınız'' deyince, biz ''baş üstüne, açıyoruz, yapıyoruz'' mu diyeceğiz!.. Evet, aynen öyle olacağa benziyor. 

20 Ekim 2005''te, yine bu sütunda yayınlanan yazımda, kanunların genellik ilkesini hatırlatıp, "Türkiye''nin hak ve şerefinin arkasında duramıyorsanız, bari hem de AB''nin siparişiyle çıkardığınız kanunun arkasında durun" demiştim. üünkü bu TCK, baştan sona AB gözetiminde hazırlanmış, hatta ilk kez AB heyeti, TBMM''deki komisyon toplantısına katılmış, sonuçta da kanunun "genel olarak Avrupa standartlarında" olduğunu açıklamıştı. Ama, Pamukgiller için dava açılınca, AB bu sözünü unuttu, "301.maddeyi kırmızı çizgisi" yapıverdi. 

Yine o yazımda, Erdoğan''ın bir ara söylediği, "Türkiye çadır devleti mi ki?" sözüne atıf yaparak, "Böyle olmadığını göstermek için bu despotların isteğine evet demeyin, kanunu değiştirip, milli kimliğimizin, siyasal ve anayasal yapımızın daha fazla ayaklar altına alınmasına izin vermeyin. Bunun yerine, TCK''nin bu maddelerinin, AB ve ABD koruması altında olan kişilere uygulanmayacağını açıklayın, inanının daha ehven-i şer olur." çağrısında bulunmuştum. 

üzetle, TCK değiştirildiği takdirde öncelikle, Türkiye''nin bir çadır devleti olduğu ilan edilecek. Daha vahimi, soykırımlar iftirasının bizzat Türkiye tarafından tanınmasının önü açılacak ve İHD isteği, "Türklüğün" tasfiyesi süreci başlayacak. 

Bilmeyenler bilsin. Bilenler "cami duvarına" yaklaşmasın!..

----------

